

TELL HN: New service that is 100% NSA secure - mythriel

After a lot of research I have found that I can make a service that NSA can&#x27;t do nothing against it and it is 100% secure. The solution is based on a math algorithm http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Shamir&#x27;s_Secret_Sharing 
I will bring this service to the world and everything will be saved :) Who is with me.?
======
tptacek
I think it's a bad idea to use crypto from someone who just discovered
Shamir's Secret Sharing (which practically guarantees that the system is going
to be idiosyncratic) when PGP is available.

One sometimes wishes that developers who are so enthusiastic about helping get
encryption deployed would focus instead on the UX for PGP/GPG, instead of
developing new, broken cryptosystems.

~~~
napoleond
That's happening right now at [http://parley.co](http://parley.co) :) Beta
will be ready August 1.

------
tokenizer
I think it's a great idea, and am with anyone willing to stifle such intrusive
surveillance, but my main question is, how do you prove this?

